# Netflix streaming: system requirements



## armophob

So just to start,
If I want to become a Netflix subscriber with an Xbox360 and Samsung Smartv with Netfix capable access, I need what for speed on the internet?
If I get spotty 2mb on a 3mb AT&T DSL service, am I going to get 1080i movies without buffering interrupts?


----------



## trh

Most likely. I had that same AT&T 'service' and a Roku. It was always buffering. Gave up and let my daughter take the Roku to college for Netflix. 

Finally upgraded in April to Comcast 20mb down 5mb up and it works without any problems. 

You can sign up with Netflix for a free 30 day trial to give it a try.


----------



## lparsons21

When I had 3Mb DSL from Frontier it was very solid and the HD streaming worked fine almost all the time. But I think 3Mb is just about the lower limit for HD streams.


----------



## Rich

lparsons21 said:


> When I had 3Mb DSL from Frontier it was very solid and the HD streaming worked fine almost all the time. But I think 3Mb is just about the lower limit for HD streams.


You're correct, that is the lower limit. There are three levels, the highest level gives you "Super HD" and the PQ is much better than D*'s 1080i PQ.

Rich


----------



## harsh

Rumor over at Hacking Netflix has it that the bandwidth requirements can be up to 5.11Mbps (2.3GB/hr) if I did the math right.


----------



## Rich

harsh said:


> Rumor over at Hacking Netflix has it that the bandwidth requirements can be up to 5.11Mbps (2.3GB/hr) if I did the math right.


Whether your math is correct or not, I have no problems streaming NF content at the highest level. No buffering problems ever. My downspeed is ~ 60Mbs.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould

If you have the super hd available from your Internet provider minimum speed for 1080p super hd is 5-7


----------



## armophob

Sounds like I would be better of getting the discs in the mail. They send blu-ray's?


----------



## Rich

armophob said:


> Sounds like I would be better of getting the discs in the mail. They send blu-ray's?


Yup, but you have to sign up for them. I think it's a buck more a month. Not sure how it works without streaming included. Their BDs leave something to be desired, not as good as the BDs you buy in a store. Many features lacking.

Rich


----------



## armophob

But the video is still as high? And the sound? I really never mess around with features.


Rich said:


> Yup, but you have to sign up for them. I think it's a buck more a month. Not sure how it works without streaming included. Their BDs leave something to be desired, not as good as the BDs you buy in a store. Many features lacking.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rich

armophob said:


> But the video is still as high? And the sound? I really never mess around with features.


Yup, the sound is still usually 5.1 and the PQ is usually good. The only real problems with the disks are the condition they arrive in. I have received broken disks, disks with crap on them and disks that just won't play on any of my multitude (easier than counting them) of BD players. When that happens, I call them and always get an extra disk. Really can't say anything bad about NF.

Rich


----------



## armophob

Finnally pulled the trigger and started ordering the Blu-rays.
It has been 6 days now and my first one says it will arrive on Monday.
I sure hope this is not the normal wait time.



Rich said:


> Yup, the sound is still usually 5.1 and the PQ is usually good. The only real problems with the disks are the condition they arrive in. I have received broken disks, disks with crap on them and disks that just won't play on any of my multitude (easier than counting them) of BD players. When that happens, I call them and always get an extra disk. Really can't say anything bad about NF.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Nick

armophob said:


> Finnally pulled the trigger and started ordering the Blu-rays...


 :thats:

Welcome to the present _the past_.


----------



## armophob

Nick said:


> :thats:
> 
> Welcome to the present _the past_.


You try surviving on 3.0 DSL


----------



## Rich

armophob said:


> Finnally pulled the trigger and started ordering the Blu-rays.
> It has been 6 days now and my first one says it will arrive on Monday.
> I sure hope this is not the normal wait time.


I usually get mine in a couple days. No long waits. Probably depends on where you live.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy

I live in the stix, and get mine within a few days. I also can stream a decent picture to my 32" TV, with a fairly steady 2.8 Megs connection. (I wouldn't even try it on my large screen.)

Try it; no one can tell you for sure what you'll get.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> I live in the stix, and get mine within a few days. I also can stream a decent picture to my 32" TV, with a fairly steady 2.8 Megs connection. (I wouldn't even try it on my large screen.)
> 
> Try it; no one can tell you for sure what you'll get.


BTW, _Ripley's Believe It or Not_ strip the other day had the arrows pointing the way West in it. They seemed to believe it.

Rich


----------

